# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Hobi (deshira) juaj ne te ardhmen eshte enderr apo realitet?

## Letersia 76

*Deshira juaj te behesh dicka ne jete  ,enderr apo realitet ,rruget per te arritur ate qe do,sakrifica eshte hapi i pare drejt realizimit!* 

C'do njeri ka deshira ne boten e tij.Le ti realizojme enderat shekullore,me nje hapje e mbyllje sysh..........hahahaha


Le teflasim per kete teme    .....te gjithe jeni te mirkpritur.....

----------


## s0ni

Deshira ime filloi ne nje enderr dhe ngadale endrra po behet realitet.

----------


## Letersia 76

bravo ajo eshte e gjitha te fitosh mbi iluzionin!

----------


## Estella

Sakrifice, durim, vullnet, ambicje, perkushtim............po i pate keto i ke realizuar te gjithe enderat.
Po ti zvaritesh gjerat dhe te dembelosesh kur duhet te besh dicka me shume...........teper e veshtire per te bere enderat realitet.

----------


## Letersia 76

Po sakrifikove dhe punove shume i arrin te gjitha enderrat tua ....
po i le pas dore te tera ne shprese te zotit ...zor se realizohet se zoti thote "me ndihmo se te ndihmoj edhe une "

PUNA ESHTE NDER ,DHE I BEN ENDERRAT REALITET..... :buzeqeshje: 

thanks estella .........enderrat e tua u befshin realitet .....urmnga zemra .....

----------


## bela852001

e cfare kuptimi do te kishte te kthehEj endrra ne realitet ndryshe nuk do te quhej enderr.Deshirat qe ne kemi duhet ti kthejme ne realitet.endrra eshte enderr...
BEJ QE JETA TE JETE ENDERR POR MOS LEJO QE ENDRRA TE KTHEHT REALITET.
FUNDI ENDRRES ESHTE KUR AJO BEHET REALITET E TRANSFEROHET NE KEQARDHJE. 
NESE E MENDON JETEN ENDERR DO TE ZGJOHESH DUKE QARE.
(JIM MORRISON)

----------


## BruNe EmBeL

Suksesi eshte te realizoni ate qe deshironi. Lumturia eshte deshira cfare realizoni.

----------


## Letersia 76

Lumturia eshte fruti i te ciles ju fitoni ndaj misterit "enderr"
never is late to learn.....

----------


## Estella

n.q.s nuk do te mund ti benim enderat realitet atehere nuk do te kishim mundesi te shihnim endera te reja. Do te ishim te dekurajuar nga vetvetja, te zhgenjyer. prandaj njerzit mundohen te bejne enderat realitet, dhe te enderojne serish, dhe serish. Kjo eshte e rendesishme per Ego-n e nje personi.

----------


## Letersia 76

ju a keni arritur objektivat e juaja...........
apo vetem i imagjinoni ........
psh nje enderra ime ka qene te vizitoj shakespeare birthplace ne Stratford upon avon england  dhe mua realizua me 26 korrik 2001

te behem i famshem kjo eshte tjera ......to be or not to be...... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sara

Sipas meje,per t'i plotesuar deshirat, apo te bejme nje enderr realitet duhet te kihet deshire shume te madhe dhe vullnet!
Keto jane dy gjera qe te ndihmojne te arish qellimin qe ke ne jete!

Une per vehte kam nje enderr (jo e vetmja) me kryesore qe dua shume,shume te me plotesohet,por ja qe nuk varet nga une,e ajo eshte :elefanti: e gjithe ne shqiptaret te kemi nje shtet pa kufij!

Ju deshiroj te gjithe juve qe enderrat t'ju behen realitet sa me shpejte, bashke me endrren time!

----------


## sara

Uaaaa,ju lutem me ndihmoni te largoj ate "elefant" nga shkrimi im i larteshkruar!!!!

----------


## Letersia 76

vertete do te ta largoj une .........pse jo
thx sara 
vullneti mbi te gjitha
po mbjelle do te korresh dhe pike..........

----------


## tim

oti sjellim pak afrik ati elefantit...............
mole sala .......yyyyyyyy
erdhi camioni

----------


## Letersia 76

LENE more kamionin..........se .osht vone ...vune 
vullneti...............

----------


## tim

me ka ngelur ne balte 
o tani do te marr bicin..............clclclclclclclclclclc

----------


## Letersia 76

hahahahahahaha

----------


## tim

do ti vendos dhe dy pasqyra mo 
qe ti shoh nga prapa keta gocat mo
erdhi bici................clclclclclclclcl

----------


## Letersia 76

Vendosi para se tebiesh ne kanal se vajzat nuk te nxjerrin .......

----------


## gjithcka asgje

kanal thote ky

pusete re ........ te kujtohet nje here e nje kohe i mashin kapakaket e pusetave ne sqetull dynjaja..........
sa dilte puseta para .....FAP nalonte makinen BOSI
nxirrte kapakun.......... ja vinte pusetes....
kalonte puseten me gjithe makine........... nalonte makinen prape
dilte jashte .... ene merrte kapakun me vrap prej pusete..........

masanaj oj vitta oj vitta mia.............

----------

